# Question on a r-16-300



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

Yesterday, it was raining here and in the living room we have a Directv r-16-300 DVR (I hate it), which is why I took and "gave" it to my sister and she is fine with it, any how the thing decided (on it's own) to reboot itself during the rain storm. My question is anybody have a clue as to why.

BTW: it was not because of a power flicker (at least according to 2 of my APC su700net backup power supply's (one on my computer one on my HDVR2 and tv)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Perhaps it lost its satellite signal briefly? That shouldn't generally trigger a reboot, but it might.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it lost signal for an extended time, lack of guide data might be the culprit that resulted in the reset. Doesn't sound like it was interrupted long enough for that though.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

I never had the "problem" before yesterday though

I will keep you posted if it happens again


----------

